# Paracord wrist sling



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey everyone, another member asked me about making a wrist sling for them. Figured I'd throw the option out to anyone that's interested, I'm thinking 15 bucks to your door. Thanks for looking









**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice

i love the Jolly Roger symbols


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

I threw together examples of what the options are for the for the color combinations, I'll do any colors you would like. The connecting strap can be plain or stamped and I can dye it whatever color you would like. Thanks for looking and if there's something else you would like made we can figure something out, call lanyards, ATV passenger handles, bracelets, if you dream it I'll try and come up with something for ya

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Can you show it mounted on a bow?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

can you you do turkey stamps on the leather?

i hunt turkeys with my wheelie bow(sneaky ground buzzards are my passion,when it comes to hunting  )


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

CHEATER :hunter3:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

fr3d, i only use it because i take head shots with my bow on turkeys

it is much much harder to hit the head with my self bows

but i do switch it up just to see if i can make the shot on a buzzards head with a self bow

have yet to do it with the self bow

our turkey bow season is a month long,so i usually spend half the time with a self bow in hand,the other half with the wheelie bow

just cause i LOVE eating wild buzzard meat,and atleast with the training wheels i get to eat meat and not tag soup lol


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

LOL, just teasing anyway.

Are you using those gigantic turkey heads?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i tired the gobbler guilotine, and still missed head shots lol

they require a certain arrow thats made for them to fly right,so i even bought them,but then the arrow and head is so dang heavy

that past 25 yds they drop so fast that it was pointless, so now i just use the rage turkey blades

these fly like filed tips and open on contact

i can hit foam sticks that are about 2" in daimeter(like a turkey neck) out to 45 yds and cut them in half

only problem is a turkeys head/neck doesnt stay stationary like the foam sticks do

dang turkeys seem to be constantly moving thier heads and necks

sorry for the hijack of thsi head


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

I should've thought to get a picture of it mounted to my bow, I'll get some pictures and get them posted as soon as I get home from work.
As for the turkey stamp question, would you want just a turkey track or an actual turkey?

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

one track on one side and strutter on the other side

or something like that


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

I can definitely do something like that, I don't have a stutter stamp but I can pick one up no problem

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

ooh shoot, id love to see a turkey stamp, or just customized stamps on that leather


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Here's the picture I promised. As for stamps let me know what you'd like to see, if I don't have it I'll see what I can round up.









**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

I got fed up with the cheapie POS call lanyard I purchased so I made this up. Much better than my last one, no stupid little springs to worry about.









**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

The bow wrist strap and lanyard look great. It really helps having one of these on a bow. Reminds me that I need to get out and practice for the upcoming spring turkey season. I'll have to check and see if my bow is needing one of these.


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

What colors are available?


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Purple, blue, red, grey, neon green & pink








Aspen, desert, lime green/black, white/black, fall, yellow/black.

I have more black and orange showing up any day, if you don't see a color you like let me know. I want you to be completely satisfied when you order from me, I can even get glow in the dark and reflective in different colors. I only order my cord from one place because it's the highest quality mil-spec I can find.

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Replied to pm

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Ill probably want the green and green/black woven together.

I don't think glow in the dark would be good for hunting. It'll be a few weeks since I still have yet to get my bow, hopefully PSE will have lots of pieces I can change out to green.


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Did you want the neon green? Or something darker? The neon looks about like a green highlighter

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Its the one that you posted on the second picture, the middle green, not the yellow looking green?


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Don't buy any yet though if you haven't. I need to set up the bow then I can post up pics with colors and then we'll be able to do a better match


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

also, again, for the future. Think youd be able to do similar to the NAP Apache Bow Sling?

Would be great to get matching colors, hardest part is trying to get the PSE pieces changed out. Don't know why they had to pick red/black/white =\

Another question, where you have the leather piece, the hole in the middle, is there any need to reinforce that with a grommet? Just asking as I saw another one being sold with a metal grommet reinforcing that hole.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

theres no need for grommet in the hole of the sling

that is where your stabilizer will go thru and mount to the bow

the stabilizer will hold the sling in place

ive had a commercail sling on my bow since the day i bought the bow,no grommet on the sling and it hastn wore out

as there should be no movement there any how

more metal on the bo = more noise,not to mention it could cause the stabilzer to come loose

or if you were to tighten the stabilzer up good adn tight the grommet would get squeezed and cut into the leather


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

I haven't had any issues with mine, I use fairly thick leather for the strap. But I could look into putting one on for ya if you're worried about it

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Nah no need for the grommet, was just wondering the reasoning between having one/not.

Think youd be able to do that sling?


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

I sure can, I just need to know what colors you want, which braid style (left, middle, or right), and which color you want as the accent color (pink in the picture)

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

As far as stains for the leather strap go, I have 3 on hand. Black(can be seen in the picture of my lanyard), highlighted it helps the stamping stand out better








I also have a clear gloss finish, I'll get a picture but it would just look like shiny natural leather

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey,

Still waiting on PSE to confirm my order, but, you still making these?

I think im going with mostly black PSE, what kind of paracord wrist strap do you think would be a good color?


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes I am still making these, as far as colors go if it was me I'd do either the middle or the right braid. With black and if your string has another color or you have another color somewhere else I would pick that as the second color

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Well I got a PSE DNA coming in Mossy oak infinity camo. Personally I think the paintjob blows but I didn't realy have a choice.

Can you do a black with a light green braid? It would not be forest green or neon green, just a little lighter than OD Green, have some pictures of that you can post? Id want a black leather strap at the end. What kind of stamps can you put on?


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

I can definitely do that for ya, I'll post up some color samples after work for you to cause from. The only stamps I have at the house are the jolly Rodger and a buffalo, I'm making a trip home to Colorado this weekend. My grandpa has tons of stamps so if you tell what you want I'll look through his stuff.

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh man buffalo wouldn't be bad. Was looking for that or bear or deer.


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

I'll get a picture of the buffalo stamp when I get home, see how ya like that one

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Here's some of the colors I can get, let me know if you like any of these









**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

fuck dude. I am terrible with so many choice. I don't think you understand, people get sick of me PMing them because I ask so many questions.

Sending my bow to one guy, he stopped answering because I was asking him so many questions!


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

But seriously though, I don't like any of those greens. Got anything more for greens? Im real picky about that color, people always mess it up.


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

I will take that black though = )


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Optifade Forest, the green thats on there? does that help any?


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Crappy phone pic but here's the buffalo stamp









**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Dude, did you do that to your arm?


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Nah, that's just a scrap piece of leather

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------

